# What is this deal?



## Pettydigger (Jun 22, 2005)

I dug this in a turn of century dump a few years ago. It is made of concrete, I think[8|] it is flat on the bottom and has several different colors of crunched up glass embedded in it.Size is about 7 inhes wide and 3 inches tall. Has anyone got an idea? I have it as a part of my rock garden, I thought it was worth bringing home. Any thoughts would be great. Thanks.          Pettydigger


----------



## ronvae (Jun 22, 2005)

I think you are putting it to its intended use.  I have made garden decorations like that with little kids:  You get a disposable tin of some sort, line the bottom with broken glass, or mirrors, or shells, then pour quik-crete in, leave it sit for a couple of days, & pop it out.  I'm sure they had something along the lines of a quik-crete recipe at the turn of the century, & somebody wanted to design their own rock-garden accents, and with your impeccable taste, you instinctively knew where to put it a hundred years later.  []


----------



## flasherr (Jun 23, 2005)

It looks like they might have taken an old cake pan/mold and stretched it out and used it as a mold. Could it be a paperweight? or maybe used in an old rock garden.
 Brian


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jun 23, 2005)

hi pettydigger, on my mother's house the blocks that are on the porch and colum's have pieces of colored  glass  on it. i think her house was built in the 30's. your find was made by some one very creative.  nice,  rhona


----------



## Pettydigger (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks for the replys all, I was thinking like an ornament for the yard or garden but it was hard for me to imagine a family back then having such a decorative thing for their yard. Does anyone else think it would be really neat to go back in time to around 1890 and live? I can just  picture the stores  with the bottles and crockery, the horse drawn buggies and.....O.K. I'm rambling people, sorry[] Anyway it does add a nice touch to my modern day rock garden, alot of people ask me what it is when they see it.  Pettydigger


----------



## hope4 (Jul 28, 2005)

It looks like my mother-in-laws cooking.


----------

